# Here we go again poa annua



## Snaclerio11 (Jun 17, 2020)

We got a couple warm days in ny and I up comes this. I did a prodiamine app in September hoping that I would rid all of the poa I had the year before but I don't think I did. Can someone else help me confirm this is triv and annua.

Thank you in advanced.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Prodiamine is ~90% effective at stopping germination. Unfortunately, there are likely millions of Poa seeds in the soil. Keep up the Prodiamine in fall and Tenacity or hand pulling in spring to kill newly germinated Poa and you should see steady declines in weed pressure as the seed bank depletes, but it will take years to get down to a small handful of Annua plants per year. One of the big benefits of KBG is that you don't need to overseed and can keep a pre-emergent barrier in place for close to 100% of the growing season.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Snaclerio11 said:


>


This looks like PRG.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

g-man said:


> Snaclerio11 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Ehh, I didn't look at the close ups. I agree that isn't Poa. Poa grass blades are smooth.


----------



## Snaclerio11 (Jun 17, 2020)

Thank for the responses. I understand the herbicides effectiveness And the process of removing it. Last year I did a full renovation with a 4 week glyphosate kill off.

I seeded with preferred seeds better seed blend and midnight I had a great stand of turf last year for the first year with only a little bit of creeping Charlie.

I'm seeing some seed heads but they do look like Kentucky blue grass seed heads.

Right now is the best time to hand pull these bunches because their the only ones coming out of dormancy but again like everyone's saying it might not be poa. Thank you again.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I just glanced at your renovation steps last year. I dont see if you fallowed the soil after bringing in new soil.


----------



## Snaclerio11 (Jun 17, 2020)

g-man said:


> I just glanced at your renovation steps last year. I dont see if you fallowed the soil after bringing in new soil.


I did not. I was running short on time. That area honestly got dusted with topsoil as opposed to the other side of my property theirs no sign of new weeds so far.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

It is early for KBG seedheads in New York state. Could be different than what you pulled as that didn't have seedheads.


----------



## Snaclerio11 (Jun 17, 2020)

g-man said:


> I just glanced at your renovation steps last year. I dont see if you fallowed the soil after bringing in new soil.


I apologize if this falls into the weed identification category. If you would like me to delete and repost I will.


----------

